# Conexion de dos amplificadores a la misma fuente



## leop4 (Oct 28, 2007)

hola a todos quería decirles como puedo hacer para conectar 2 amplificador TDA2002  de 8 w juntos ya intente todo, es decir lo que quiero es que me anden los 2 con un solo transformador, ya hice 4 amplificadores y tengo 2 con baterías de 9v por separado y los otros dos con 2 transformadores de 9 v por separado, lo que quiero es algún divisor de voltaje o algo asi . que sea sencillo .bueno igual muchas gracias .chau.  no puedo hacer que me salgan estereo. :x  :x  :x


----------



## ciri (Oct 28, 2007)

Si no entendí mal, quieres alimentar dos amplificador, con un solo transformador?.

Es cuestión de ponerlos en paralelo al mismo transformador, como si fuera una "zapatilla".

Lo único que tienes que tener en cuenta es cuanta corriente consumen cada amplificador, y cuanta corriente es capas de entregar el transformador!:.

es ese el problema?


----------



## leop4 (Oct 29, 2007)

si ya intente todo en serie tambien, y los dos tienen interferencia,  los dos andan con 12v cada uno puse 24 v y hace el mismo ruido pero mas fuerte. jaja no se si habra que poner algun que otro capacitor electrolitico igual gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Como duplicaras el consumo al conectar 2 amp. en paralelo deberias duplicar tambien la capacidad de filtrado (El doble de uF).

Y tu transformador dara el doble de corriente ?


----------



## ezep (Oct 29, 2007)

Lo que tendrias que hacer es conectarlos en paralelo pero antes de la alimentacion de cada amplificador ponerle una inductancia lo mas grande que puedas, o sino si estas usando reguladores 78xx o 79xx en la fuente de alimentacion agregarles otro en paralelo y de la salida de cada uno alimentar a un amplificador.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola.

Cuando hay ruido, es por exceso o deficiencia de voltaje, y por falta de un disipador apropiado en los C.I.
Si individualmente funcionan bien, es probable que cuando conectes todos los amp. tu transformador no suministra la suficiente corriente.
Cambia a un transformador de más potencia, o como ya te han acosejado usa reguladores con el nuevo transformador.
Si quieres algo simple está bien, pero simple, no significa barato.
Suerte

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## leop4 (Oct 29, 2007)

el amplificador es este:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm
es el mas conocidos de todos, yo junte el positivo con el negativo del amplificador 1 al 2, no vas ajuntar positivo con positivo y negativo con negativo es como una pila (AA) ha eso le decís paralelo? aparte uso uno con un transformador de 12 o 24, saco 2 cables de ese mismo transformador y se escucha la interferencia en los dos, aparte tienen unos capacitores bastante grandes igual no calientan mucho los e probado sin disipador por una hora entera y por separado me andan perfecto.no se que hacer.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Eso que has dibujado esta MAL

Se conecta (+) con (+) y (GND) con (GND)

Los amplificador NO son baterias como para ponerlos en serie


----------



## leop4 (Oct 29, 2007)

haaaa y de hay al transformador a voy haber que pasa y despues te cuento


----------



## roy2655 (Ene 25, 2008)

y has probado usando un transformador de salidas asimetrica de +12 0 -12 o superior de un buen amperaje


----------



## Danielv (Ene 26, 2008)

asi como en el dibujo tu mismo te estabas ahorcando, yo arme el tda2003, lo unico que requiere despues de que tu transformador este bien es solo un simple filtrado, to coloque un capacitor de 2200 uf y listo...  funciona bien


----------



## westerk12d (Feb 7, 2008)

No probaron poner dos diodos, uno en cada positivo jejejejejeje yo lo solucione asi


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola a todos, hago mi pregunta aquí, para no abrir otro tema, ya que mi duda está relacionada con esto.
- Partimos de la misma situación: dos amplificador y un solo transformador (con el que voy sobrado, no hay problema con eso) (50-0-50 4A)
- Conectados en paralelo (eso tambien está claro)
- La duda (me han comido la cabeza) es que NO puedo alimentar : del transformador a sendos puentes. Que debo primero
  rectificar y DE ALLÍ hacer la conex. en paralelo a cada amplificador?
- Es eso cierto      
- Aclaro que los amplificador son identicos y cada uno Tiene su puente.
                                                                                                                      Un Saludo a la Peña y Mchas Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola.
Como no dices que tipo de fuente tienes te doy dos opciones.
Las letras indica puntos comunes.
La resistencia de 1K representa la carga (amplificador)
El valor de los condensadores solo están allí,  por poner un valor cualquiera.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

Eso deberia ser movido a temas basicos!


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 24, 2008)

Muchas Gracias elaficionado, el Cordoba tenía razón  
                                                                                                    Un Saludo.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 25, 2008)

PERDON por mi torpeza al omitir datos fundamentales (confié que con la fotografía bastaba y obviamente NO era así). ops: 
Gracias a la resp. de elaficionado me di cuenta de la falta.  
Transformador: fuente partida +50  0  -50  4A
Amplificador: También Trabaja con  +  0  -   (no con + y - solamente)
Pido nuevamente disculpas y Muchas Gracias .                      Un Saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esto.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2008)

Lo unico que te tiene que importar en estos casos es:

que el voltaje de la fuente sea el mismo que necesitan los equipos. y no supere por mas del 10% al que los equipos necesitan.

que el amperaje de la fuente, (o sea lo que la fuente tolera de corriente), supere al consumo total de todos los equipos que le vas a conectar.

que los equipos que vayas a conectar los coloques en paralelo con la fuente, y no en una especie de serie pq ahi se rompe todo.

paralelo significa que:

todos los cables de alimentación positiva, van al cable de alimentación positiva de la fuente, 
todos los cables de alimentación negativa, van al cable de alimentación negativa de la fuente, 
y todo lo que es masa, tierra o ground, van todos a masa, tierra o ground de la fuente de alimentaciñón.

saluditos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

hagan lo que dice djdraco! se estan ahogando en un vaso de agua!

Todos los cables de alimentación positiva de cada amplificador, van al cable de alimentación positiva de la fuente.

todos los cables de alimentación negativa de cada amplificador, van al cable de alimentación negativa de la fuente.

Es tan simple como eso


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola a todos, me he quedado frio   con la Inmediatez de las respuestas. Reciban mi más sincero agradecimiento.

CONCLUCIÓN: Era como lo había hecho desde un principio (No quiero ponerme pesado con lo de la fotito, pero verán que así estaba).
Repito lo dicho en el 1ro: me comieron la cabeza y como uno, es más audaz que sabio, más vale preguntar.

Mi tema está resuelto. Pero ya que estamos y a titulo ilustrativo, pregunto: ¿Qué pasaría si primero rectifico y luego alimento… 2 ó mas  amplificador? Sería lo mismo ,¿verdad? Solo habría que re calcular el puente…..

Muchísimas gracias y un cordial saludo.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola.
Sí, un solo rectificador (que soporte la corriente necesaria, se sobre entiende el voltaje también) y un muy buen filtro.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## carlitosferar (Sep 25, 2008)

Muchas gracias es todo por el momento. Un Saludo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2008)

eso es lo que se hace. un transformador, inmediatamente despues un puente rectificador del voltaje y amperaje que requieras, estan expresados de la siguiente forma:

ejemplo: KBPC5010, significa que tolera 50 A y 1000 volts.

luego 2 capacitores electroliticos de minimo 4700uF por cada canal, y unos de 100nF, y si quieres otros 2 mas de 10 nF para frecuencias bien altas.

de ahi a los amplificador, ventiladores, etc.

saludos.


----------



## kokesl (Ago 10, 2009)

Corríjanme para ver si entendí, para dos amplificador que funcionan a 12v 2amp, se necesita una fuente de 12v 4amp( o mas, mejor que sobre). Se conectan los positivos con los positivos y los negativos con los negativos.

Es eso? nada más?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## carlitosferar (Ago 10, 2009)

kokesl dijo:
			
		

> Es eso? nada más?



Nada más, es así de simple.


----------

